# E-mail Hi-jacked



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks as if my e-mail has been hi-jacked probably from the klez virus. I am attempting of fix and we shall see. Anyone else experience e-mail hi-jacks and how do you find the cure?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

someone hacked into ours a while bacvk. Not sure how but we called our email/server company and they handled it for us. We were getting mass mail returns by the hundreds every day for about a week or so until they fixed it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Fluid said:


> someone hacked into ours a while bacvk. Not sure how but we called our email/server company and they handled it for us. We were getting mass mail returns by the hundreds every day for about a week or so until they fixed it.


So I guess they changed the IP address or something similar. I am getting run over with this returned mail problem.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

It really depends...

If it was a virus that was just sending mail from your machine and had your address as the From: you can take a look and see if the headers have similar information. You can then filter on the common strings and junk the messages automatically. 

You should consider reinstalling or reverting back to a known state on your computer. It's really the only way to be sure you got rid of it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Well it wasnt the Klez virus known for hi-jacking mail accounts so back to square one.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I would contact the company you have your email address with. I bet its the same deal as I had. Bellsouth is ours and they fixed what ever it was fairly quickly


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Fluid said:


> someone hacked into ours a while bacvk. Not sure how but we called our email/server company and they handled it for us. We were getting mass mail returns by the hundreds every day for about a week or so until they fixed it.



Wait, you were just getting bounced emails that suppossedly came from your email address? Your account wasn't hacked at all. There are ways to fake the header information in an email, and that is all they did. I've had it happen to my personal email address before too; not a pleasent experience. Went away over time though, for me.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Wait, you were just getting bounced emails that suppossedly came from your email address? Your account wasn't hacked at all. There are ways to fake the header information in an email, and that is all they did. I've had it happen to my personal email address before too; not a pleasent experience. Went away over time though, for me.


Yes...hacked may not be the best word for it. Lets say FORGED and I hope it goes away very soon.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

It's annoying at best, damaging (reputation/blacklisting) at worst, but I really have not heard of a good way to get around it. For me, they just stopped using it after a week or two.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah, that is definitely a pain. It's been happening to me on a few of my email accounts.

One thing that slowed it down was having my server admin add an "SPF Record" to my hosted domain DNS record. That helps to tell the receiving server that the email is forged which will result in less bounced messages from emails you didn't send.


----------

